# v8 conversion



## v8kiwi (Apr 6, 2011)

i am putting a nissan v8 into my 1993 ford falcon ute just for something different but do i go for the vh41 or the vh45? and why?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would say the VH45DE from 1990-1995, which had variable valve timing (which was dropped in 1996). Actual horsepower (not rated horsepower) is approx. 44 horsepower more than the VH41DE and torque is 52 ft./lbs. greater than the VH41DE. I say "actual horsepower" for the VH45DE because it was rated at 278HP due to a requirement that import engines were not to excede 280HP. So, Nissan rated the engine without VTC.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

No V*K*45? Or too many electronics to worry about?


----------



## v8kiwi (Apr 6, 2011)

im not really worried about having to many electronics the way i see it its going to be a headache anyway. i was thinking vh41 or vh45 becaues they seem to be easier to source here in new zealand. what would be the benefits of running the vk45? power ratings etc???


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm just a bigger fan of the newer VK series...Just for the raw power stock. The VH is MUCH better at modding though.


----------



## v8kiwi (Apr 6, 2011)

what sort of power does the vk make? in comparison to the vh? and how much more would be involved in putting one into my falcon?


----------

